# What do you think of fursuits?



## Renokura-Kero (Dec 19, 2009)

Well?What do you think of them?


----------



## MrBlack (Dec 19, 2009)

I will not wear them


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Dec 19, 2009)

I want a Fursuit BADLY


----------



## Unsilenced (Dec 19, 2009)

In a fursuit, no-one can tell it's you.


----------



## Renokura-Kero (Dec 19, 2009)

Some ppl think they are totally creepy,but I thinks they can be cute!(And made of awesomeness...)


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Dec 19, 2009)

Some of the ones I've seen are EPIC


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 19, 2009)

ahh well some of them are really cute but some are fucking creepy looking i myself dont fursuit i think its kinda dumb but i think girls in really well done fursuits are really cute <3
the strange thing is Ren wants a fursuit but i dont have the 1,000$ to get her a good one -_-


----------



## Renokura-Kero (Dec 19, 2009)

I hate people that say people that wear fursuits are total losers...lets hope none of those people post anything on this thread...>:3


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm jealous of Fursuiters...


----------



## Trpdwarf (Dec 19, 2009)

I personally like them. They are fun to make and fun to wear. But I understand if it's not everyone's cup of tea.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 19, 2009)

Renokura-Kero said:


> I hate people that say people that wear fursuits are total losers...lets hope none of those people post anything on this thread...>:3



i hope you know you just jinxed your self


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm working on my fursuit, I would've gotten it done by now but I messed up a step and have to go back and redo it.


----------



## Renokura-Kero (Dec 20, 2009)

DAMN!! I JINXED MYSELF!!


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 20, 2009)

Renokura-Kero said:


> DAMN!! I JINXED MYSELF!!


I sabotaged you!


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 20, 2009)

holy shit this red panda fursuit i just found they want 3,200$ for that fucking thing god damn but i may be because its kid sized and made of real red panda fur -_-' but still thats crazy


----------



## Aden (Dec 20, 2009)

I can't think one thing about all fursuits. I love some, some are terrible, some are creepy, some are laughable. I probably wouldn't wear one.


----------



## HoneyPup (Dec 20, 2009)

I like them.  When I have a source of steady income (a job *sigh*), I will get a fursuit commissioned. I think my fursona would make an awesome fursuit, if well done. Probably without the human-like hair though, unless I could make it not look weird.



EinTheCorgi said:


> ahh well some of them are really cute but some are fucking creepy looking i myself dont fursuit i think its kinda dumb but i think girls in really well done fursuits are really cute <3
> the strange thing is Ren wants a fursuit but i dont have the 1,000$ to get her a good one -_-



Wait until she's older. Kids grow fast, and she would outgrow the costume quickly. For now, you could always get her a set of ears and a tail.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 20, 2009)

HoneyPup said:


> I like them.  When I have a source of steady income (a job *sigh*), I will get a fursuit commissioned. I think my fursona would make an awesome fursuit, if well done. Probably without the human-like hair though, unless I could make it not look weird.
> 
> 
> 
> Wait until she's older. Kids grow fast, and she would outgrow the costume quickly. For now, you could always get her a set of ears and a tail.



yeah i got her some ears for her birth day on the 21st of dec i think ill get her a tail for x-mas im ordering it right now i hope she likes it<3 thank you Honey i was stuck i had no idea what to get her thank you very much what do you want for xmas ill try to get you something


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 20, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> yeah i got her some ears for her birth day on the 21st of dec i think ill get her a tail for x-mas im ordering it right now i hope she likes it<3 thank you Honey i was stuck i had no idea what to get her thank you very much what do you want for xmas ill try to get you something


Here's the strange thing, I will go out in public in fursuit, but the idea of wearing just ears and tails I find strange.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 20, 2009)

CannonFodder said:


> Here's the strange thing, I will go out in public in fursuit, but the idea of wearing just ears and tails I find strange.



yeah its just your preference. so now Ren will have a collar a set of ears and a tail oww shes going to look soooo kayoot <3


----------



## Trpdwarf (Dec 20, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> yeah its just your preference. so now Ren will have a collar a set of ears and a tail oww shes going to look soooo kayoot <3



How old is Ren?


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 20, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> How old is Ren?



she'll turn 8 on the 21st


----------



## Trpdwarf (Dec 20, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> she'll turn 8 on the 21st



Seriously, I don't think you need to be giving an 8 year old a collar to wear. That's a really creepy gift. Tail? Ears? Not so much. Collar? Overdoing it there.


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 20, 2009)

I do not find them appealing to look at or wear.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 20, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> Seriously, I don't think you need to be giving an 8 year old a collar to wear.



yeah i know it was a bad idea she wanted it she thought it was cute and wanted it so like a dummy i bought it i even got a dirty look from the clerk i know im a tart for doing that -_-' im so dumb


----------



## jake-thesnake (Dec 20, 2009)

Don't dis it until you've tried it.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Dec 20, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> yeah i know it was a bad idea she wanted it she thought it was cute and wanted it so like a dummy i bought it i even got a dirty look from the clerk i know im a tart for doing that -_-' im so dumb



;insert face-palm here;


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 20, 2009)

Brownyoshi said:


> I think fursuits are cute and all but expensive so...well ill just stick this here



what's up with the pic seriously?


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 20, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> ;insert face-palm here;



more like face laptop over and over and over


----------



## icecold24 (Dec 20, 2009)

Fursuits are certainly interesting, but the thought of spending over $1,500 in materials and coupling that with my questionable craftsmanship skills makes me go "eeeeeehhhhhhh...."


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 20, 2009)

yeah i think ill get Ren her first fursuit when she turns 16


----------



## Tweaker (Dec 20, 2009)

I don't care for them and I kind of feel awkward around them. No thanks.


----------



## Senora Kitty (Dec 20, 2009)

I don't have a problem with the fursuits at all. If I had one it would just be used for cons. My ears and tail would be used for everyday outings.

I want to see if it is possible to make a skin tight fursuit. I have no idea how it would be done (I'm a drawing/computer artist not a fashion designer!) but I want it!


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 20, 2009)

i think they are cute, the staring eyes are creepy though X3;
i wouldnt wear one myself though...


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Dec 20, 2009)

Renokura-Kero said:


> *Well?What* do you think of them?



I guess you spacebar failed to work there? lol (meh I get nit picky sometimes)


I do not own a fursuit, but I will not say I will never own one, I might get one, one day. Which I would wear when the time suits it. For example carnivals, cons etc.


----------



## OhBloodyHell (Dec 20, 2009)

I wouldn't wear them personally, but I think the good ones are just awsome. While there are a few I've seen that are just terrible.
This by far is the best suit I've seen:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pw7a6eSPL2s
I've recently been considering buying myself some cat ears, I like the ones with really fine strings on so you can make the ears move.


----------



## Geek (Dec 20, 2009)

Some fursuits are so well done that i wish i could wear them and dance the caramelldansen.






 <-- meh

Some fursuits are sexy enough... i wish my girlfriend was inside.






Some fursuits are fugly but the person who wear it is a pretty girl.






Some fursuits are fugly and the person who wear it is a fat ugly nerd.

Some fursuits are very well done but the person who wear it is a fat ugly nerd.


----------



## LizardKing (Dec 20, 2009)

An interesting idea that is usually horribly done and/or sported by someone who doesn't have the body for it.

If you're trying to look like your true self or whatever how about not being so damn overweight

(Assuming you're not a fatfur or w/e)


----------



## Tewin Follow (Dec 20, 2009)

Geek said:


>



D'aww. 
As a partial suit owner (who will help me with a duct-tape dummy? NOBODY, that's who), I like seeing others that look decent enough. 

Although it's acutally _fuggin hard_ to find a women's shirt with sleeves the right length for my fur-arms WITHOUT being too body-tight and obvious that there's no fur underneath...
 Does no one else have this problem?


----------



## Gight (Dec 20, 2009)

I wish I could have a fursuit like that.


Geek said:


>



Only problem is my stupid wings.


EDIT: Why is their a black dot on her ear?


----------



## deadboy180 (Dec 20, 2009)

Personally? I want one. They look good.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Dec 20, 2009)

Gight said:


> I wish I could have a fursuit like that.
> 
> 
> Only problem is my stupid wings.
> ...



It looks like the picture was edited in MSPaint and they accidentally drew a dot on it. *shrug*

There's a German fur who has a brilliant bat suit with moving ears. If you can find him, maybe he'll help you out?


----------



## Geek (Dec 20, 2009)

Gight said:


> I wish I could have a fursuit like that.








When i see fursuiters like these it makes me think: Why you're hiding such a pretty face behind that mask ?


----------



## yiffytimesnews (Dec 20, 2009)

I think some of them are amazing, and maybe one day I might even get one.


----------



## Geek (Dec 20, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> D'aww.
> As a partial suit owner (who will help me with a duct-tape dummy? NOBODY, that's who), I like seeing others that look decent enough.
> 
> Although it's acutally _fuggin hard_ to find a women's shirt with sleeves the right length for my fur-arms WITHOUT being too body-tight and obvious that there's no fur underneath...
> Does no one else have this problem?



If your body is athletic (assuming that you do sports) get a diving suit because they are shaped for sport people... they fit like a glove... so you don't need to make a duct-tape dummy because once you put it on, it will take the shape of your body thanks to the "stretch'n stay" material.

I use speedo:






The high-tech fabric also has the ability to squeeze the body into the optimum shape. Take it off and you have your dummy.

No ghetto duct-tape needed.


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 20, 2009)

I really want a fursuit. I just don't know which one of my characters I'd get one of. Probably Placebo.


----------



## Naughtypaws (Dec 20, 2009)

I _want_ to like them, but the staring eyes, fixed smile and 'oversized' look put me off rather.


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 20, 2009)

Naughtypaws said:


> I _want_ to like them, but the staring eyes, fixed smile and 'oversized' look put me off rather.


What about ones like Beetlecat's? Even though the eyes still stare and the smiles are fixed, they're really interesting.


----------



## Naughtypaws (Dec 20, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> What about ones like Beetlecat's? Even though the eyes still stare and the smiles are fixed, they're really interesting.


 

Yes, those are rather better - and it is nice to see them made with care (less loose folds and odd shaping).


----------



## Charrio (Dec 20, 2009)

I find them annoying in so many ways, its like hey i need ATTENTION, pure Fag material.
They also steal any notice from normal furs who don't wear suits for attention.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Dec 20, 2009)

Geek said:


> If your body is athletic (assuming that you do sports) get a diving suit because they are shaped for sport people... they fit like a glove... so you don't need to make a duct-tape dummy because once you put it on, it will take the shape of your body thanks to the "stretch'n stay" material.
> 
> I use speedo:
> 
> ...



This...could be it. Seriously, thank you so much! *shakes your hand vigorously*


----------



## MrBlack (Dec 20, 2009)

Charrio said:


> I find them annoying in so many ways, its like hey i need ATTENTION, pure Fag material.
> They also steal any notice from normal furs who don't wear suits for attention.


Well If you dont wear a suit and prefer to go unnoticed then thats probably not a bad thing that there are people wearing the suits


----------



## Tewin Follow (Dec 20, 2009)

Charrio said:


> I find them annoying in so many ways, its like hey i need ATTENTION, pure Fag material.
> They also steal any notice from normal furs who don't wear suits for attention.



4/10


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 20, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> 4/10


I dunno man more like a 2/10


----------



## Charrio (Dec 20, 2009)

MrBlack said:


> Well If you dont wear a suit and prefer to go unnoticed then thats probably not a bad thing that there are people wearing the suits



I'd like to be noticed, but for my art and not the fact i have some wretched suit and act like a fool. The only reason to wear a suit is for the "HEY LOOK AT ME" Factor


----------



## MrBlack (Dec 20, 2009)

Charrio said:


> I'd like to be noticed, but for my art and not the fact i have some wretched suit and act like a fool. The only reason to wear a suit is for the "HEY LOOK AT ME" Factor


Ah, so wouldn't they just go to the Artist's Alley like most of them do anyway?  I mean, if your art is good enough you should be noticed, me thinks.


----------



## Charrio (Dec 20, 2009)

MrBlack said:


> Ah, so wouldn't they just go to the Artist's Alley like most of them do anyway?  I mean, if your art is good enough you should be noticed, me thinks.



Yeah, too bad i suck 
I gave up on art, i just realized i have NO VALUE, but i accepted it


----------



## HoneyPup (Dec 20, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> yeah i got her some ears for her birth day on the 21st of dec i think ill get her a tail for x-mas im ordering it right now i hope she likes it<3 thank you Honey i was stuck i had no idea what to get her thank you very much what do you want for xmas ill try to get you something


You're welcome. I don't want any gifts, but that's sweet of you to offer.



Geek said:


> When i see fursuiters like these it makes me think: Why you're hiding such a pretty face behind that mask ?


It's not like they always wear a mask. Even pretty people can pretend to be something else for a moment. Fursuiting is not just for ugly people. 



Charrio said:


> Yeah, too bad i suck
> I gave up on art, i just realized i have NO VALUE, but i accepted it


That's not true. I like your art.


----------



## Aden (Dec 20, 2009)

Charrio said:


> Yeah, too bad i suck
> I gave up on art, i just realized i have NO VALUE, but i accepted it



Value of a person = amount of attention received in furry communities

\And instead of bitching that you suck, practice.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Dec 20, 2009)

Charrio said:


> I'd like to be noticed, but for my art and not the fact i have some wretched suit and act like a fool. The only reason to wear a suit is for the "HEY LOOK AT ME" Factor



ORLY?

I remember my first job....I got to dress up and act a part on a stage, and it made people smile and laugh. When the funding dried up for that program I was ever so sad. I loved the entire thing. I helped make those costumes, and learned my script and got to play several parts.

So when I put on a suit it's revisiting that again. You put it on and you can make people smile and laugh as you play a part. Hey if you don't like suits, that's cool and all. Try to be intelligent about it. Not everyone who dons a suit does for the attention factor. Trust me. There are other things too, like volunteering.

It's nice to suit up for a cause.


----------



## VoidBat (Dec 20, 2009)

Nothing that I would wear.


----------



## Senora Kitty (Dec 20, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> ORLY?
> 
> I remember my first job....I got to dress up and act a part on a stage, and it made people smile and laugh. When the funding dried up for that program I was ever so sad. I loved the entire thing. I helped make those costumes, and learned my script and got to play several parts.
> 
> ...


When I wore my ears and tail yesterday I did make a lot of people smile, and one girl who was throwing a fit stopped and looked at me. She thought I was so interesting that she forgot all about her problems. That made me happy, and I could overhear how grateful her parents were that she had stopped crying. It is a nice feeling to make others happy. It is not just for the attention for some people. Sometimes that isn't it at all.

Browsing through your gallery I can see that you take great care in what you do. I love the eyes you use for a lot of your suits. If I had the money I'd order one. I also love the first tail. The curled canine one, so pretty.

I like to think that fursuiters are like transgenders in a way. They physically make themselves look how they feel they should. I'm saying some do, not all of them. That would be to wide of a generalization.


----------



## Dass (Dec 20, 2009)

What I think of them is hard to say considering I haven't been in the same building (or likely city, for that matter) as one. That said, it _sounds_ interesting.


----------



## Gight (Dec 20, 2009)

-


----------



## Tucuxi (Dec 20, 2009)

My only complaint is that a good one is very, very expensive. Even if I tried to make one myself, that's a huge investment of time that I don't have.

For me, having worn mascot costumes, the whole experience is about getting into a different character and getting to be something I'm not for a while. I'm a bit shy, but I feel like being in a suit would help me be more outgoing.


----------



## Rsyk (Dec 20, 2009)

Charrio said:


> I'd like to be noticed, but for my art and not the fact i have some wretched suit and act like a fool. The only reason to wear a suit is for the "HEY LOOK AT ME" Factor


I don't know. I would wear one just because i could be completely anonymous about it. And you tend to have more fun with things you might normally be embarassed about if people don't know who you are. (Ex. Me being in these forums.)

There's also the whole, "see what it's like," factor.

Still, Tucuxi is right. Good ones are just way to expensive for me. I'd only do it if I won the lottery or something.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Dec 20, 2009)

I don't see a problem with them, but I know they can be taken too far.  Still, I wouldn't mind wearing one at a con if I could afford one.  :shrug:


----------



## Renokura-Kero (Dec 20, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> ;insert face-palm here;


 -inserts facepalm-


----------



## Yrr (Dec 20, 2009)

Wearing a fursuit is the equivelant to running up to everyone around you and saying;
"I'M A HARDCORE FURFAG, ACCEPT ME"

Plus they look ugly and oversized, instead of making you like a real anthro like they're meant to.


----------



## Renokura-Kero (Dec 20, 2009)

Well...the last time I wore a Fursuit,someone called me smexy and smacked my Butt...O_e
And that Is why I will never wear one again...but I will wear my Tail and ears every day!


----------



## El Furicuazo (Dec 20, 2009)

Renokura-Kero said:


> I hate people that say people that wear fursuits are total losers...lets hope none of those people post anything on this thread...>:3


Just came here to support your comment--I won 1st place in a cosplaying contest with a fursuit style Lucario cosplay.  Also, I consider that I'm rather fortunate & successful in much of my life (I'll provide details if someone asks).

Back on topic; I do like fursuiting (more like elaborate costume creation & usage in general--cosplaying, anyone?).  Also, I'm from the people who find a person with neko accesories more odd than a formal suiter (either partial or complete).  I do have to agree on liking better some suits above others, due to their technical quality & not being too extreme (I don't like much suits that are too cartoony).


----------



## Renokura-Kero (Dec 20, 2009)

Ooh! I leik your lucario Suit! <3


----------



## Lil Mal (Dec 20, 2009)

I'm dieing to get myself a suit!


----------



## Ricia (Dec 20, 2009)

I think they're a nifty concept and wouldn't mind wearing a partial type for a con. I particularly like to see more unusual animals as fursuits ie non-mammals.

I am a little weirded out by people who wear them outside of cons or charity events. I feel that way about all nerdy costumes though.


----------



## MathiasLupen (Dec 20, 2009)

I wish i owned one, but i think i would rather like a partial so that i could wear clothes over it. They're prolly expensive and i have no cash at the moment, plus my parents would freak if they ever saw it. So for now ill just hang on to my collar.


----------



## Geek (Dec 20, 2009)

Yrr said:


> "I'M A HARDCORE FURFAG, ACCEPT ME"



How about... "I'M A HARDCORE FURRY ARTIST, LOOK HOW CREATIVE AND ORIGINAL I AM."


----------



## Renokura-Kero (Dec 20, 2009)

How about...umm...I cant think of anything! XD


----------



## Yrr (Dec 20, 2009)

Renokura-Kero said:


> How about...umm...I cant think of anything! XD


Then don't post.

Seriously though, wearing a fursuit in public attracts the wrong kind of attention towards both you _and_ the fandom.


----------



## Renokura-Kero (Dec 20, 2009)

Touche! 
And when someone sees you in a fursuit in public(and not at an event)they get the wrong idea and think discriminatory thoughts against the person...and that sucks...


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 20, 2009)

I love fursuits. I make 'em.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Dec 20, 2009)

Yrr said:


> Then don't post.
> 
> Seriously though, wearing a fursuit in public attracts the wrong kind of attention towards both you _and_ the fandom.



What? 
But wearing ears and a tail doesn't?

If anything, only being seen in suit through the windows of a convention centre can be seen as weirder. Hiding from the public eye and all that.


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 20, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> What?
> But wearing ears and a tail doesn't?
> 
> If anything, only being seen in suit through the windows of a convention centre can be seen as weirder. Hiding from the public eye and all that.



the public generally gathers around me and takes pics when I'm in a fursuit.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 20, 2009)

i would like a corgi fursuit for myself one day


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Dec 20, 2009)

I want to fursuit very badly!


----------



## RoseHexwit (Dec 20, 2009)

Fursuiting is more fun than...well, most things. I bet it'd be even more fun with other furs, but so far I've only been able to do it at neighborhood parties and stuff.

I'm dying to go to a convention.


----------



## Ben (Dec 20, 2009)

I normally find fursuits really weird, and I would probably never get one. I think it's because my murrsona is normally drawn more like a person than an animal, and so it just doesn't look right in my head. I wouldn't be averse to wearing giant ears like a dork, though.


----------



## Zrcalo (Dec 20, 2009)

EinTheCorgi said:


> i would like a corgi fursuit for myself one day



I'd totally love to make you one too.

then watch as it chases around the little children.


----------



## Yrr (Dec 21, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> What?
> But wearing ears and a tail doesn't?


Ears + Tail =/= Furry
Fursuit = FURFAGGOT


----------



## RavenousRaccoon (Dec 21, 2009)

Meh i dont really have any problem with it but i wouldn't ever wear one its just not for me but sum of my friends rly want a fursuit


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Dec 21, 2009)

I want a skin tight dragon suit  with "strategically placed holes" as someone put it in moods 

Cept not a head on it, I'd just paint my face  with these furry fetish markers you can buy at the local stag shop


----------



## Sabian (Dec 21, 2009)

Yrr said:


> Ears + Tail =/= Furry
> Fursuit = FURFAGGOT




Is that Einstein's theory of fur relativity?


I am gonna make a suit, just it is gonna be alittle more feral than most bear fursuits I've seen.


----------



## xcliber (Dec 21, 2009)

I want one so bad, but of course, RL and money are an issue atm.

Someday...


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Dec 21, 2009)

xcliber said:


> I want one so bad, but of course, RL and money are an issue atm.
> 
> Someday...



I think RL and money are issues for a lot of us  I have so many plans and projects I want to do and not enough cash to do it. Though I can do them, it will just take more time .

Patience is a virtue as they say....


----------



## ToeClaws (Dec 21, 2009)

Personally, I find them a little on the creepy side.  Not quite as bad as clowns (I mean, they're way creepy), but... part way there. :?


----------



## Varalor Arrowforge (Dec 21, 2009)

I personaly think its a bit crazy, but i respect others making that choice.
all though i would like to paint or color my hair to black and white.
See how manny comments i get.
(Sorry for the off topic)

Also it dont think its a good idea in my country though, to many hardcore fans etc.
I spoke!


----------



## Senora Kitty (Dec 21, 2009)

Hot_Dragon said:


> I want a skin tight dragon suit  with "strategically placed holes" as someone put it in moods
> 
> Cept not a head on it, I'd just paint my face  with these furry fetish markers you can buy at the local stag shop


This is exactly what I want in a silver point tabby suit minus the holes.


----------



## xcliber (Dec 21, 2009)

A lot of people think mascot and animal costumes are creepy and try to avert there eyes when around them as to avoid it's attention. That's how I am with clowns. They're attention whores and will pick you out of a crowd if you seem to be taking and interest in them, so I try my hardest not to make eye contact with them.

But furry/mascot costumes are the complete opposite for me. If I see one IRL, I can't help but smile and feel happy as I walk by. Probably because I knew the girl who played the Panther mascot at my old Highschool. My little brother was in the marching band and was often 'persuaded' into going to football games to watch the band out of guilt. But I made the best of it by watching the Panther dance around.


----------



## south syde dobe (Dec 21, 2009)

They would scare the shit out of me a few years ago but now I guess they are ok though I'd try not to draw attention to myself messing with a suiter


----------



## Senora Kitty (Dec 21, 2009)

xcliber said:


> A lot of people think mascot and animal costumes are creepy and try to avert there eyes when around them as to avoid it's attention. That's how I am with clowns. They're attention whores and will pick you out of a crowd if you seem to be taking and interest in them, so I try my hardest not to make eye contact with them.
> 
> But furry/mascot costumes are the complete opposite for me. If I see one IRL, I can't help but smile and feel happy as I walk by. Probably because I knew the girl who played the Panther mascot at my old Highschool. My little brother was in the marching band and was often 'persuaded' into going to football games to watch the band out of guilt. But I made the best of it by watching the Panther dance around.


I've never had this irrational fear of mascots. I have known people who do, and I wonder what the hell is wrong with THEM? It is a person in a suit. It's not a monster that is going to eat you. As for clowns, all I have to say is, "fuck you Stephen King!"

My reaction to fursuiters would more then likely be me running up to them and asking for a hug. Yeah, I'm a fursuiter's dream.


----------



## Dass (Dec 21, 2009)

Hot_Dragon said:


> I want a skin tight dragon suit  with "strategically placed holes" as someone put it in moods
> 
> Cept not a head on it, I'd just paint my face  with these furry fetish markers you can buy at the local stag shop



I'm mentally debating with myself weather or not that's hot.

So far my id's winning.


----------



## MrBlack (Dec 21, 2009)

If I did wear one, which I might eventually try (maybe),  It would be skin tight partial, most of them are oversized and cartoony looking which look kind of lame to me.  I would probably just have under armor, try and figure out how to attach fur to it, and wear that underneath the clothes to pull of the look of my fursona, if I couldnt figure out how to do this....I dunno I guess a conbadge would suffice just fine XP


----------



## Xipoid (Dec 21, 2009)

I am apathetic and so will never have one. They bring me nothing I desire and have no pragmatic value. Others may derive enjoyment from them and so be it.


----------



## xcliber (Dec 21, 2009)

Senora Kitty said:


> My reaction to fursuiters would more then likely be me running up to them and asking for a hug. Yeah, I'm a fursuiter's dream.


 
If I ever get a fursuit, I *want* people to run up to me asking for hugs. 
I'd probably get sick of that after a while like most fursuiters, but just once in my life, I want to know what it's like.

Too bad I've heard of conventions banning glomps and hugs because of people getting hurt and suits getting damaged. I wish I could get a sign or something that tells people that it's OK to jump on or hug me in my fursuit (if and when I get one)! I would totally love it for at least the first few minutes.


----------



## Naughtypaws (Dec 21, 2009)

If I was on my own and met a fursuiter I would probably give them a hug, but if I was with other people I may feel a bit awkward - them: "why did you just go and hug that guy in a fox suit" me: "erm, well, it is like this you see. I kinda like furries" them: "you're not one of _them_ are you"?


----------



## Senora Kitty (Dec 21, 2009)

xcliber said:


> If I ever get a fursuit, I *want* people to run up to me asking for hugs.
> I'd probably get sick of that after a while like most fursuiters, but just once in my life, I want to know what it's like.
> 
> Too bad I've heard of conventions banning glomps and hugs because of people getting hurt and suits getting damaged. I wish I could get a sign or something that tells people that it's OK to jump on or hug me in my fursuit (if and when I get one)! I would totally love it for at least the first few minutes.


Some cons have even banned signs. >.< This is why you ASK for hugs first people! Yet again a few stupid people ruining something for everyone else.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Dec 21, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> I'd totally love to make you one too.
> 
> then watch as it chases around the little children.



oh you but ill do it if it will make you happy


----------



## Darkfoxsniper (Dec 21, 2009)

Want one 
Most likely want get one


----------



## CynicalCirno (Dec 22, 2009)

Answering the title:
Fursuits are a tool to show expression of the furry fandom in some sorts or ways, it's a sign, a key, for fun. for other furries to recognize, for that errr.... fursex thingy, and for money if you are making them.
Me? Never liked em' too much, never gonna wear one and probably won't see one with my own eyes.
For me it's only a thing that furries do, nothing more important than that.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Dec 22, 2009)

Senora Kitty said:


> When I wore my ears and tail yesterday I did make a lot of people smile, and one girl who was throwing a fit stopped and looked at me. She thought I was so interesting that she forgot all about her problems. That made me happy, and I could overhear how grateful her parents were that she had stopped crying. It is a nice feeling to make others happy. It is not just for the attention for some people. Sometimes that isn't it at all.
> 
> Browsing through your gallery I can see that you take great care in what you do. I love the eyes you use for a lot of your suits. If I had the money I'd order one. I also love the first tail. The curled canine one, so pretty.
> 
> I like to think that fursuiters are like transgenders in a way. They physically make themselves look how they feel they should. I'm saying some do, not all of them. That would be to wide of a generalization.



Haha, that's awesome. You do get that with tails and ears. It's a matter of people seeing something different. Sometimes they react well and well...sometimes they don't.

That's sweet of you say that...and yeah we do care about (Zeke and I) how the costume/parts turn out. This is something people will wear. We want it to look nice.

I remember doing that one. Haha, it was one of the more difficult tails to sew.

Yeah it can be like that.


----------



## skyeblueangel (Dec 24, 2009)

mmm, i would wear one, if i had a job, and money, and if i didnt live in the middle of idaho soo far away from fur conventions, but im moovin! and getting a job! which meeeeeeeens i get a fursuit, than i can be myself without feer cuz all anyone ever sees is me in a fursuit!


----------



## Naughtypaws (Dec 24, 2009)

skyeblueangel said:


> mmm, i would wear one, if i had a job, and money, and if i didnt live in the middle of idaho soo far away from fur conventions, but im moovin! and getting a job! which meeeeeeeens i get a fursuit, than i can be myself without feer cuz all anyone ever sees is me in a fursuit!


 

What sort of suit do you want?


----------



## Doctor Timewolf (Dec 24, 2009)

If I had one, it would be a partial, then I could wear something close to this:

http://www.descendentsguild.org/images/rola/Fifth_Doctor.jpg

Only with a fake celery stick.


----------



## Sulggo (Dec 24, 2009)

if you can walk around and breath in one ok but, you wont see me in one


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Dec 24, 2009)

i dont really want one. it'd have to be SUPER realistic looking. but you wouldnt see me in one (mostly fr the fact my fiance doesnt like them) . they're just so goofy looking imo. some of the more well done ones are nice but meh. id LOVE to have a friend that owns one so i can snuggle with her/him though D= they ARE cute


----------

